# Gear Shift Indicator



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

The Gear Shift Indicator (SchaltPunktAnzeige or SPA) "recommends the most fuel efficient gear for the current driving situation".

On my F8x, setting HU_NBT > SPA_CHECKBOX to "aktiv" adds a checkbox in iDrive that allows turning this on and off (without affecting the shift lights around the tachometer). KOMBI > SPA_KOMBISELECT_DISABLE must be set to "nicht_aktiv" for this to work.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Can someone confirm it on any other F series?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Unchecking the checkbox in iDrive disables the entire Gear Shift Indicator shown at the bottom of the tachometer in the first picture in post #1 (which includes both the currently selected gear and the shift indicator). 

Setting KOMBI > SPA_IST_GANG_ENABLE to "nicht_aktiv" disables just the current gear indicator.

Does anybody know if there is a way to disable just the shift indicator while preserving the current gear indicator? I tried every function with the acronym SPA in KOMBI (SPA_ENABLE, SPA_SPORT_ENABLE, SPA_KOMBISELECT_DISABLE and KI_PIA_SPA) and none of them does the trick.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Apparently these settings only work for MT: setting SPA_CHECKBOX to "aktiv" on an F8x with DCT does not activate the checkbox in iDrive and the KOMBI functions mentioned in post #3 produce different results. In addition, on vehicles with DCT there is no upshift/downshift arrow even when the transmission is in manual mode. So it appears that KOMBI receives different signals from the relevant ECUs depending on which transmission the vehicle has.

Does anybody know what ECU provides the selected gear information to KOMBI (and calculates the suggested upshift/downshift) in a car with MT?


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Any update on this? Can we get current gear to show up on our F3X LCIs?


----------

